#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Todos são iguais perante a lei

## 1929

O art 5º da Constituição Federal diz que todos são iguais perante a lei sem distinção de qualquer natureza.

Ontem o Governo Federal editou uma medida provisória extendendo o parcelamento de débitos para valores até 10.000,00 com uma ampla isenção de encargos, como multas e juros e ainda parcelar em até 60 meses.

Se alguém tiver valor maior que isso, pode se beneficiar também, desde que o excedente deste valor seja pago a vista sem nenhum abatimento das multas e juros.

É aí que eu vejo uma incoerência e agressão ao princípio constitucional. Pois lá diz que todos são iguais, "sem distinção de qualquer natureza". E a distinção se manifesta no fato de isentar o pequeno devedor enquanto que pressupõe que o devedor de valor maior, é mais capaz financeiramente de arcar com os altos juros e multas impostas.
E vai ainda contra o slogam publicitário do governo: Brasil, um país para todos.

Não estou entrando no mérito da dívida em si. Se é por inadimplência ou por auto de infração por sonegação. Neste último caso, auto por sonegação, seria até compreensível não conceder benefício.

Felizmente eu não tenho dívidas com o fisco, mas vejo aí uma brecha para quem está nesta situação, recorrer da inconstitucionalidade da medida.
Ninguém, nem pessoa física nem jurídica pode sofrer discriminação. E é isso que a medida está propondo. 

Não sou advogado, mas gostaria de ver a opinão de quem entende do assunto. 
Esta é a visão de um leigo.

----------


## sergio

Por favor, poste a fonte da matéria (DOU, de preferência).

----------


## rogeriosims

No Brasil isso é muito comum, já virou moda edidar medidas provisorias que vão contra principios constitucionais.

O grande problema é que o povo não sabe dos seus direitos, muitos nen sabem o que é constituição, outros lembram vagamente dos tempos de escola.

Recentemente fomos submetidos a Lei 11.705/2008 (Lei Seca), que fere n principios consitucionais, ela deveria ser caçada atraves de uma ação civil publica ou algo assim, mas como a população acha que os fins justiicam os meios ela está ai em vigor.

Segue link para conhecimento Aspectos Polêmicos da Lei 11.705/2008 (Lei Seca)
Eu Vou Passar > Artigos > Aspectos Polêmicos da Lei 11.705/2008 (Lei Seca)

O meu medo é que isso está se tornando cada vez mais comum, os governandes editam leis absurdas, votam as mesmas, muitas vezes a revelia dos direitos do povo ou do conhecimento destes.

Fica ai minha opinião.

Abraço

----------


## 1929

> Por favor, poste a fonte da matéria (DOU, de preferência).


Eu assino o fiscosoft e encontrei ontem esta notícia. 
E hoje pela manhã os noticiários já publicaram também.
===============================================
*16/03/2009 - Contribuintes podem parcelar dívidas com a União a partir de hoje (Agência Brasil - ABr)* 

A partir de hoje (16), os contribuintes com pendências com a Receita Federal e a Procuradoria-Geral da Fazenda Nacional (PGFN) poderão pedir o parcelamento da dívida com a União. O formulário de adesão estará disponível na página dos dois órgãos na internet até o dia 31.

A dívida pode ser paga de uma só vez ou parcelada em até 60 meses, com prestação mínima de R$ 50 para pessoa física e de R$ 100 para empresas. Quem optar pelo pagamento em até seis meses terá desconto de 30% dos juros de mora e de 100% das multas de mora e de ofício e do encargo legal.

Caso o parcelamento seja feito em até 30 prestações, a redução será de 60% das multas de mora e de ofício e de 100% do encargo legal. No pagamento em até 60 meses, há redução de 40% sobre o valor das multas de mora e de ofício e de 100% do encargo legal.

O programa de parcelamento foi definido pela Medida Provisória (MP) 449, que perdoou parte das dívidas com a União no valor de até R$ 10 mil. Editada em dezembro, a medida ainda não foi votada pelo Congresso.

A renegociação beneficiará os contribuintes que têm dívida de até R$ 10 mil com a União vencidas até 31 de dezembro de 2005. Esses contribuintes não foram contemplados com o perdão integral da dívida pela medida provisória, que só anistiou os débitos de até R$ 10 mil vencidos até 31 de dezembro de 2002.

Quem tiver dívida superior a esse limite também pode pedir o parcelamento, desde que pague à vista e sem direito a benefícios tributários dentro do valor que ultrapassar os R$ 10 mil. Podem aderir ainda ao programa os contribuintes incluídos no Programa de Recuperação Fiscal (Refis) ou no Parcelamento Especial (Paes, também conhecido como Refis 2).

As empresas que usaram indevidamente o crédito do Imposto sobre Produtos Industrializados (IPI) também podem parcelar as dívidas. Esse débito refere-se a indústrias que compraram matérias-primas isentas de IPI, mas continuaram a descontar créditos desse tributo, como se o imposto incidisse sobre esses insumos. Em agosto de 2007, o Supremo Tribunal Federal (STF) deu ganho ao governo e as empresas tiveram de assumir a dívida.

Os contribuintes interessados em aderir ao parcelamento podem entrar nos seguintes endereços: http://www.receita.fazenda.gov.br, no caso de tributos atrasados, ou http://www.pgfn.fazenda.gov.br, caso já estejam inscritos na dívida ativa.

===================

----------


## Malverick

> No Brasil isso é muito comum, já virou moda edidar medidas provisorias que vão contra principios constitucionais.
> 
> O grande problema é que o povo não sabe dos seus direitos, muitos nen sabem o que é constituição, outros lembram vagamente dos tempos de escola.
> 
> Recentemente fomos submetidos a Lei 11.705/2008 (Lei Seca), que fere n principios consitucionais, ela deveria ser caçada atraves de uma ação civil publica ou algo assim, mas como a população acha que os fins justiicam os meios ela está ai em vigor.
> 
> Segue link para conhecimento Aspectos Polêmicos da Lei 11.705/2008 (Lei Seca)
> Eu Vou Passar > Artigos > Aspectos Polêmicos da Lei 11.705/2008 (Lei Seca)
> 
> ...


Em relação a Lei Seca, o que acontece na verdade e que o brasileiro e mal acostumados em cumprir leis, nos EUA a mais de 30 anos e proibido guiar embriagado, e sinceramente nem existia Etilometro ainda, sabe como o réu era tratado? A palavra do oficial que lavrava a prisão bastava!! Se houvesse algum acidente , desda hora da prisão o réu era tratado com culpado!! aqui mesmo com todas as provas evidentes o kra e sempre suspeito!!! ja viram isso no jornal!!! estuprador preso com menor no motel e "suspeito"!!!

Em relação a MP449/2208 o que acontece e que o Governo montou isso como estratégia, pois esta comprovado pra quem quiser ver que 85% dos empregos formais estão ligados diretamente a pequenas e médias empresas, nesse caso essas empresas são alvo de vários planos do Governo pra manter as vagas de trabalho e por consequencia o poder de compra dos empregados! E não e so esse programa que ajuda essas empresas!! Existem fianciamentos formidaveis no BNDS pra PME, sem contar com SEBRAE que pra quem quer abrir uma empresa de verdade com bons cosultores não tem lugar melhor pra procurar!!

E sobre a costituição!!! Na verdade eu acho que em muitos aspectos o erro ta e nela!! O Brizola e a corja dele fez ela do jeito que o povo queria ouvir em 88 e não necessáriamente do jeito que deve ser!!! Tanto que eles prenderam o imprenssa de todo jeito, e olha que a impressa tava do lado deles!

----------


## 1929

Com relação a lei seca, apesar desta questão debatida sobre a legalidade, tem o lado bom.

Tu já imaginou sair para a estrada e dar de frente com um bebado?

Mas na questão de anístia para impostos deveria ser igual para todos. Pelo menos para os inadimplentes. Já para sonegador aí sim justificaria um tratamento severo.

----------

